# West Michigan - Boss 1100 tailgate spreader - parts



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Boss 1100 tailgate spreader, truck side and wiring - it's been years since used and looks like the spinner motor is froze up $100.00


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, you have some serious fire-sale pricing going on with your stuff

For "truck side", does that include the controller as well?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes - it's here somewhere - realize, I haven't used this thing in 8 years and I know the spinner motor is froze - I know I had it working 3-4 years ago but we never used it. Would like it all gone - I can't carry it on the plane with me.....


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

That is a drop in the bucket compared to what's here being used, that's all available March 1st


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

framer1901 said:


> Yes - it's here somewhere - realize, I haven't used this thing in 8 years and I know the spinner motor is froze - I know I had it working 3-4 years ago but we never used it. Would like it all gone - I can't carry it on the plane with me.....


Even with the blown motor, that's a steal. The controller alone MSRPs for almost $300.

And I just sold that motor to someone and it's only a couple hundred dollars


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't see hardly any of them out there anymore. I remember changing the lift motor once and it was 400 or something... Someone come get a hell of a deal. One less thing to trip over


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm interested. PM 'ed you


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not sure how to delete - SOLD


----------

